# Canarywood & Tigerwood



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2016)

Anyone have any favorable/unfavorable comments about working with either of the above wood species? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't worked with canarywood, but tigerwood is nice. It's like working with koa or mahogany....at least to me it is...
Goncalo alves...right?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2016)

I've worked with both, What are you planning to do with it? flat stuff? Turning?


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't worked with canarywood, but tigerwood is nice. It's like working with koa or mahogany....at least to me it is...
> Goncalo alves...right?


Right! Thanks for the confirmation. Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've worked with both, What are you planning to do with it? flat stuff? Turning?


Probably flat work. Don't have it in my possession yet though. Have a possible opportunity to bid on some at auction. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Oct 7, 2016)

Canary is a pleasure to work with. Goncalo alves is slightly less so but it's OK. I think it is more variable than canary and I haven't worked much of it so my experience w/ it may not be worth much.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

